# California & Oregon coast railway suspends ordering



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know what happened to www.Cocry.com? I see on their website they have suspended operations! Hope all is well. Maybe a casualty of our poor economy?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I saw a message from them posted elsewhere saying that they'd had to cut back due to the economy.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a message about Stretch having to go back to another job due to the downturn in the GR biz. Running it part time things got backed up. I also heard he has health issues. 

-Brian


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is unfortunate, they had a large selection of stuff on their site. 

On a similar note, I had heard that the person that found/owned Sunset Valley Railroad had passed away, but the site is still up. I assume a new owner/operator?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Man...I'm bummed. I needed to get some air switches and such for my turnouts. Hope they reopen soon...and I hope it they make it to the BTS or SWGRS in June.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

This is unfortunate as I was just planning to place an order to automate the switches on my layout after reviewing Greg's website and his DCC controls. I noticed that Stretch posted that his regular hours would be irregular since he had to take a day job since things were slowing down with the economy. 

Is anyone aware of any other companies that carry similar products in the event the that don't stay in business? 

Tim


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes this is bad news.

For a short while they seemed to still be running the company just at a reduced level. But now it seems they have closed up...at least for now.

All of our track (Llagas Creek) was purchased from California & Oregon Coast Railway. Stretch is a really nice guy to talk to. He even suggested an easy way to wire our reverse loop and had the required Llagas spring switch built for us.


I am glad we purchased some extra emergency stock of 6 foot sections last summer. I doubt we'd be able to get them from Stretch now. I suppose now I'll have to look around for other vendors of Llagas.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Stretch has always done me well. Granted he required a few calls to reach, perhaps the internet has made us too impulsive; however he was attentive when I had him on the phone. he gave me a mixed case of '37 boxes, prepaid twos years ago for an incredible price. 

Hope we see him back to trains, cause let's face it, the main reason we are all here is our passion...


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I've bought quite a few things from them myself -- tie plates, spikes, ground throws, etc. They had a great selection of products. It was nice to be able to get so many things in one place.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, sad news indeed. 
I've got an AML K4 on advance order with him...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck. Well, it's time to start looking for someone else! C&OC was a distributor of these products so I'm pretty sure that other distributors will pick up the slack rather quickly! That's the beauty of MLS! I'm sure we have a number of people that can recommend other suppliers. It's too bad about C&OC but life goes on...


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a shame....Stretch is a great guy - hope things pick up for them


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Northwest Remote Control Systems owned by Dave Goodson, TOC "The Old Curmudgeon", in Washington state, a member on MLS, sells Llagas Creek supplies. I have ordered track from him. Good guy to deal with. Sunset Valley Railroads also in Washington state, owned by Pete Comley, sells track, turnouts, crossings and ground throws. Also good guy to work with. 

I hope things work out for Stretch. This economy is really tough on large scale.


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Sad to hear as all my supplies for hand laid switches came from Stretch. It's not so much rail and ties but some of the other items like frogs etc. that may be hard to find elsewhere. I'm crossing my fingers that maybe they'll be able to run things part time again in the not too distant future...


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of "ol Dave" where has he been?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave's alive and well. I just sent my last engine off to be modified with r/c battery power. It's an Accucraft 2-8-0 and I want it done right! Due to the 24v motor we are going with a 6 amp unit. He doesn't post here much anymore but he does keep up with the current events. You can find him over on LSC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave is alive and well. Loves trains, hates stupid politics. Smart guy. 

Regards, Greg 

p.s. He isn't just on LSC, he is everywhere, just not necessarily posting.


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been out to the website and copied this. 

To our valued customers: 

Due to the declining economy and the vanishing of discretionary income and orders for model railroad products, C&OC Ry. has had to lay off all permanent employees (Chris and myself). I will continue to run the company part time on my days off from my new full time job. My hours of work and days of the week of that work for my new employer is highly variable. I may start as early as 7 AM and work as late as Midnight (not on the same day, however!). I will use my days off and try to catch up with the orders that do come in until I either catch up on a part time basis or the volume becomes such that I can go back to full time work for C&OC Ry. 

Thank you for your understanding during this period of adjustment to the "new economy". 

Stretch 
C&OC Ry. 

I don't see anywhere in the wording Stretch uses that he is suspending operations. You will have to be patient on getting a reply it would appear. The website is still up and has new additions on it . I would not hesitate on giviing him my business. ( I have bought from him 2 different times , very nice guy. ) 

Charles M SA# 74


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I just checked the web page http://www.cocry.com/ and there is not much there at all including any contact details. 

Could someone tell me their email address and phone number? 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Use our web store at: 
http://www.cocry.com 

Click here to download our catalog, then contact us. 

Fax 1-541-582-4104 or 1-800-866-8635 

Email [email protected] 

Mail to: 
C & O C Ry. 
P.O. Box 57 
Rogue River, OR 97537-0057 
U.S.A. 

From the website , ordering information portion. 
Charles M SA# 74


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info; I do not get any of that on the web page I’m looking at... maybe its possible your internet provider has not refreshed to the current web page version??? If that’s even possible… 

Alan


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan,

It's right here on the first page. "Home page".

We do not have regular office hours. Click here for an explanation.
Please contact us by e-mail.
We will try to answer your e-mails as soon as possible


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Stretch might be on a very part time basis, and there my be a que ahead of you, with that being said, he will still be my first call. For the last three years, as I dabbled in the world of steam and wondered what drew me here, he was the one who answered my questions, sold me my first 48' of track and a chitload of clamps, cause I knew 48' wasn't enough. Then I was gifted a bunch more code 250 rail, (I have yet to look at it and match the correct tie strips, it is still in storage) 

I babble, not sorry, just how I am. 

Stretch, I hope to hear back from you soon. I will be looking for a few switches, no hurry. Until waiting is fillled.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Garrett 

I noted that back on the 26th you made reference to the death of the owner of Sunset Valley Railroad [SVRR]. 

Just to clarify the situation [since I did not see it in the thread]; one of the original founders, and long-time sole owner of the business, Ted Sharpe, passed away relatively recently. 
HOWEVER, Pete Comley, the current owner, has had the business for a few years now, and IS VERY MUCH ALIVE and the business is a going concern. 

Regards


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 26 Jan 2010 06:37 PM 
There was a message about Stretch having to go back to another job due to the downturn in the GR biz. Running it part time things got backed up. I also heard he has health issues. 

-Brian 
It sounds like a "Catch 22" It's a reasonable business to own and operate, but not quite enough to make a living. So you are part-timing it. Then you are on the road running a booth at various train shows on weekends, orders pile up, phones don't get answered, no other life, a.s.o a.s.o. a.s.o.

Maybe some one could make an offer to buy the business.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry to keep bringing this forward but I'm starting to finalize plans with the weather getting warm and want to move on getting the switches automated. Has anyone heard any more in regards to COCRY's future beyond the comments on their website? Still looking for an alternate source on air controlled switches and accessories if anyone knows of others that are offering similar products. Would really like to send COCRY my business in this slow economy but don't see any signs of activity from their website. Has anyone received their order since the site notice was placed? 

Thanks, 

Tim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

you can get the air motors and the solenoids from clippard... the custom plastic housing, no... 

Greg


----------



## Gunsnclapton (Mar 2, 2010)

I put an order in with them almost 2 months ago, about a week or two before they stopped taking orders. I still haven't gotten any word from them. I put in two orders about 3 days apart and I got the confirmation emails. I know the money definately went through. I heard a rumor from the owner of Warrior Run Trains that COCRY was out of business for good. Does anybody know the validity of this statement cause I hope that he didn't just take my money and run. I know that my father placed a few orders with them and we never had any problems


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

This was posted on their website t his morning. Sort of clears it up.

The California & Oregon Coast Railway is temporarily suspending operations to restructure.

No more orders are being accepted at this time.

We will return in a few days with a streamlined list of products and services. 

Customers with aged outstanding or partially completed orders will be contacted with the options available to them.


Thank you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Been there for a while. 

What needs clearing up is the unique products they carried, does "streamlined" include the EAZ-E air line (they changed the name shortly before going offline, I doubt seriously that the Bachmann name thing had anything to do with this) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Gunsnclapton (Mar 2, 2010)

I know that they suspended orders. What I was concerned about was the part where they say that customers with outstanding orders will be contacted with their options and what are the chances that it is true that they are out of business for good?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We have to wait and see. That is all we can do until Stretch communicates. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That...and start looking for a new supplier!


----------



## Gunsnclapton (Mar 2, 2010)

Just checked the website---its back up again---for now....


----------



## coh2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

I've been reading these older posts. 
Does anyone know where i can get some G scale tie plates and fish plates?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Ozark


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro Engineering.  http://www.microengineering.com/products_ta.htm Bottom of page.


----------



## coh2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Great, I see the ME tie plates.
Any source for G scale fishplates?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Coh, 
You are probably better off if you start a new thread in the 'tracks' section with a suitable subject title, as many may not read this one. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

